# Votre produit Apple préféré?



## elliatedm (14 Octobre 2015)

Je me demandais quel était votre produit Apple préféré, celui dont vous ne pourriez vous passer... Même si j'ai un iPhone et un iPad, celui que je préfère le plus c'est mon bon vieux Macbook Pro. Jamais eu un problème, j'ai juste mis un SSD et il tourne sans broncher depuis 6 ans!


----------



## Ipod-tow (14 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part c'est le Macbook Air 11.6, bien gonflé (8go de ram i7 et 512 SSD) avec rétina  oooooo  il existe pas encore ! Bon bah j'attends 2016 (j'espère).

Plus serieusement j'ai eu un Macbook 11.6 de 2011 (64go de SSD 2go de Ram, il tournait du feu de dieux) c'etait un régale de portabilité, de vitesse, de simplicité.  Je le regrette beaucoup.


----------



## Average Joe (14 Octobre 2015)

Je dirais pour moi mon actuel iMac 2012, un 21,5" avec Fusion Drive (1,11 To en pratique). Pour moi, l'iMac reste LE Mac, devant mon Mini 2012 également qui gaze très bien : bonne pioche le SSD et le i7. Je suis bien parti pour les garder tous les deux encore pas mal d'années. J'aime aussi mon iPod 2012 (décidément) qui m'a mis le pied à l'étrier d'iOS. Actuellement il se retrouve exilé dans la voiture, branché en USB à l'autoradio.


----------



## CBi (14 Octobre 2015)

Le choix est difficile tant j'ai constitué un environnement de produits Apple "iconiques". Sur le plan performance, mon iMac 27" reste le plus impressionnant, mais dans le détail, la rapidité du  clavier de mon MacBook Rétina, pourtant décrié par certains, me fait plaisir quotidiennement. 
Sur le plan esthétique, rien n'égale un passage de contrôle d'aéroport avec un iBook palourde graphite, tenu par sa poignée: les têtes se tournent comme au passage d'une supercar ! 
Ma cote d'amour va sans doute à mon G4 Cube. Le seul qui a statut d'œuvre d'art dans mon salon où il gère la bibliothèque musicale sans un souffle: pas de ventilateur (un précurseur) 
Dernier petit coup de cœur pour le premier iPod Shuffle (la clé USB blanche) que j'ai toujours adoré.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Octobre 2015)

L'autocollant dans la boite. Y'a toujours ?


----------



## tmrfromno (14 Octobre 2015)

Je ne suis chez Apple que pour le Macbook pro, qui n'a selon moi aucun équivalent PC.
Le combo touchpad + Magsafe (surtout ça) + retina + batterie est intouchable.


----------



## Average Joe (15 Octobre 2015)

Je reconnais que les G3 "palourde" et le G4 Cube étaient dans une certaine mesure des chef-d'œuvres, qui incarnaient presque plus encore que le premier MacIntosh les gènes d'Apple mais je laisse le soin de les célébrer à leurs heureux propriétaires, passés, présents et avenir dont je ne suis pas. Tant qu'à faire dans le rétro-tech, j'ai une faiblesse pour les iMac G4 et leur génial bras articulé. Johnny Ive n'a jamais fait mieux question design.


----------



## Ipod-tow (16 Octobre 2015)

CBi : tu l'as boosté ton G4 Cube quelle est la configuration que tu as dessus ?


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2015)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> CBi : tu l'as boosté ton G4 Cube quelle est la configuration que tu as dessus ?



En ce qui me concerne, pour mon Cube, j'ai un G4/1.5, une Radéon 7500 et un SSD de 120 Go ...


----------



## Simbouesse (22 Octobre 2015)

J'ai voté pour l'iPhone, je trouve que le 6 (et donc 6S) est un objet absolument magnifique !! A tel point que j'ai fini par retirer ma coque (pourtant fine) !

Après, si on parle de sentiments, je porte dans mon coeur mon premier MacBook (mid-2007, C2D 2Ghz, 1Go RAM) qui tourne toujours comme un charme sur Lion, avec 3Go de RAM... Et il était magnifique à son époque, c'est d'ailleurs ce look qui m'a attiré, alors que je ne connaissais que Windows


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2015)

Ben moi, c'est la TimeCapsule  (et Time Machine)
Apple a mis à la portée des plus benêts la sauvegarde automatisée, incrémentale et simple.
Tu branches un HD externe et automatiquement MacOS te propose d'en faire un disque de sauvegarde.
Si tu n'as pas fait de sauvegarde depuis 10 jours Time Machine te le rappelle.

Quand Apple parlait "d'améliorer le monde", ça en est, pour moi, un très bon exemple de simplicité et d’efficacité. C'est la fin de la perte de tout un album photo familial avec divorces et/ou meurtres évités.


----------



## r e m y (22 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Leur meilleur produit ? Le marketing... là, ils sont vraiment les meilleurs !


Moi j'aurais mis en tête leur produit phare qu'est le champ de distorsion de la réalité...
Là dessus ils sont vraiment les plus forts


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2015)

r e m y a dit:


> Moi j'aurais mis en tête leur produit phare qu'est le champ de distorsion de la réalité...
> Là dessus ils sont vraiment les plus forts



 ... Personnellement, mon produit préféré serait celui qui n'existe pas encore (et qui n'existera jamais ! ), un MacBook Pro calqué sur mon vénérable IBM Thinkpad X31 avec une connectique ultra- complète, des baies amovibles (trappes) pour changer les DD, la RAM et la batterie en quelques secondes, une docking station digne de ce nom avec au choix, un lecteur/graveur de DVD ou un DD supplémentaire ... M'en fiche qu'il pèse un kilo de plus ... C'est beau de rêver !


----------



## HalfTeh23 (22 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part, c'est l'iMac.
Il n'as aucun équivalent PC digne de ce nom. C'est le parfait ordinateur de bureau pour moi (si ont ne fait pas de gaming), le tout intégré est très agréable (enfin, pour le peu qu'on l'ai bien gonflé à l'achat pour le garder plusieurs années pour les iMac les plus récent), et, pour un bureau bien rangé, et qui prend peu de place, l'iMac est le choix parfait.
EDIT: Si il en as d'équivalent digne de ce nom (enfin j'en vois qu'un): Le DELL XPS 27, enfin je trouve pas le design aussi bien réussi que celui de l'iMac, et puis il tourne pas sous OS X donc voila x)


----------



## city1 (22 Octobre 2015)

Pour ma part c'est mon macbook pro rétina 13 pouces mid 2014 8Go RAM 256 Go SSD et I5. Ca fait plus d'un an que je l'ai et il est toujours aussi rapide et fluide, et me suis tous les jours 

Sinon j'aime bien mon Iphone 6s aussi


----------



## Jura39 (22 Octobre 2015)

iDem , un macbook pro rétina de fin 2013 et un iPhone 6 que je quitte rarement 

Que du bonheur


----------



## daffyb (22 Octobre 2015)

dragao13 a dit:


> Gros défaut de Time machine cependant ... Nombre sont ceux dans les sociétés utilisant des macs qui se sont rendus compte trop tard que Time machine ne sauvegardait pas la base de données d'outlook donc adieu les mails en cas de changement de matos.
> Ça peut être le produit préféré d'Apple pour un utilisateur mais alors quel énorme défaut !!!


Ah ?!
A vrai dire, je suis entrain de restaurer un iMac 24" qui était sous 10.5 et la base Entourage était correctement sauvegardée par TM...


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Octobre 2015)

Time Machine est, en effet, une belle invention !
Malheureusement, si le matériel n'est pas parfaitement adapté c'est la croix et la banière pour faire une sauvegarde...

J'ai un Buffalo Linkstation en NAS (me demandez pas pourquoi ça, j'avais un besoin urgent d'un NAS et le vendeur a été souple et rapide sur LBC), et bien 10% des sauvegardes fonctionnent... les 90% d'autres s'arrêtent sans raison (le NAS est pourtant correctement configuré)...

Du coup j'ai testé CCC et là, ça fonctionne du tonnerre...


----------



## Average Joe (23 Octobre 2015)

CCC, il n'y a que ça de vrai. Je m'en sers depuis des années. Je l'ai connu gratuit mais j'ai fini par faire une donation spontanée pour les services rendus. Du coup je n'ai plus eu à payer ensuite. Time Machine aussi reste une chouette invention qui marche du tonnerre de Brest pour peu que le Mac receveur ait au moins autant de capacité disque que celui expéditeur.


----------



## tmrfromno (24 Octobre 2015)

Macbook pro. Le seul produit Apple qui à mes yeux n'a aucune concurrence (hors puissance).
Le magsafe à lui seul lui confère déjà un avantage immense qui fait que je ne pourrai plus jamais avoir de PC Portable.


----------



## o0pik (2 Novembre 2015)

De mon côté ça a commencé avec un ipod nano ensuite ipod touch 4ème génération puis je suis passer à l'iphone *-* lui je pourrais vraiment pas m'en passer et même si c'est un 5s il fonctionne à merveille et maintennant macbookair 11,6" et la c'est que du bonheur une fluidité incroyable jamais de bug ! adieu windaub


----------



## Average Joe (2 Novembre 2015)

J'ai commencé directement avec l'iMac, un 2006 à processeur Intel Core Duo. Je l'ai trouvé à l'usage encore mieux que ce que je pensais en l'achetant. Il est d'ailleurs resté sous Tiger tout le temps. Ce look ! Et la grosse inscription iMac à l'arrière. Je n'ai pas sauvegardé pendant des années  Je n'ai eu de disque externe que deux ans plus tard… L'iPod est venu peu de temps après, un Nano pour commencer, un Touch 2012 actuellement. Est venu entretemps un second iMac, un late 2009 sous Snow Leopard, un de mes deux OS X préférés avec Mountain Lion. Du coup j'ai pu pratiquer Time Machine qui n'existait pas sous Tiger (mais il existait des utilitaires de tierce partie qui pouvaient jouer le même rôle : je n'ai appris leur existence qu'après être passé à Snow Leo).


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (4 Novembre 2015)

ENORME, Pour moi, le produit (que je n'ai jamais acheté) est l'Imac G4 avec une esthétique époustoufflante, après, c'est l'ibookG3 qui avait des capacités d'autonomie hallucinante (10h non stop en amphi) .... sinon, pour répondre à la question et la raison pour laquelle, j'ai écrit "enorme", c'est que ma réponse est bien evidemment le MacPro, mais à voir les résultats, j'ai l'impression qu'on doit pas avoir la même utilisation. LoL


----------



## iPal (4 Novembre 2015)

Je possède chacun des devices de la liste et cela dans leur dernière version. C'est clairement le MacBook Pro que je préfère. La plus fantastique pièce de hardware que j'ai possédé depuis plus de trente ans, tout matériel, voiture, guitares confondus. J'adore cette machine.


----------



## lacrevettedu26 (4 Novembre 2015)

Pour mon cas : un iPhone 6Plus que je ne lâcherai pas malgres les critiques de sa taille (les autres me paraissent ridicules ).
Mon récent MacBook Retina et son clavier full size vraiment agréable (adaptation en 2/3jours) et son écran Retina .
Manque plus que l'iMac 27 5k qui viendra compléter le MacBook pour les tâches lourdes et la longévité  ! Et la boucle sera bouclée !


----------



## Geekfou (4 Novembre 2015)

Mon préférer que j'utilise au quotidien Macbook Pro 17" fin 2011


----------



## ElGringo13 (4 Novembre 2015)

Mon Macbook Pro 15" Retina ! 
La première fois que je l'ai allumé, je me suis décollé la rétine tellement c'était beau ! Une rapidité et une simplicité d'utilisation hors pair. Je pourrais discuter de ses qualités toute la soirée, mais c'est bel et bien le meilleur produit Apple que j'ai pu avoir sous la main. Si je n'étais pas étudiant, j'aurais peut être investi dans un iMac 5k, mais ce ne sera pas pour tout de suite


----------



## Khleo (4 Novembre 2015)

Mon macbook pro 13" dans lequel j'ai rajouté un SSD et 16 go de ram, vraiment dommage qu'Apple retire petit à petit la connectique des macbook pro (rj45) et empeche l'upgrade de la ram/dd


----------



## Zorglub38 (4 Novembre 2015)

city1 a dit:


> Pour ma part c'est mon macbook pro rétina 13 pouces mid 2014 8Go RAM 256 Go SSD et I5. Ca fait plus d'un an que je l'ai et il est toujours aussi rapide et fluide, et me suis tous les jours
> 
> Sinon j'aime bien mon Iphone 6s aussi


IDEM


----------



## 1515julian (4 Novembre 2015)

De mon côté, j'avais un MacBook Pro mid 2010 13 pouces qui était super au début et qui petit à petit peinait. J'ai de ce fait mis à jour tout ça et me suis offert (fais plaisir plutôt ) un beau MacBook Pro Retina 15 pouces mid 2013 avec 16go de ram et un 512go de SSD. L'écran est tout bonnement magnifique, les connecteurs me suffisent, la rapidité d'allumage et de tout le reste sont toujours au top! Vraiment un coup de cœur là dessus et je compte bien le garder encore un bon moment !  Sinon mon iPhone 6s Plus Or avec coque silicone anthracite me fais toujours autant saliver en le voyant  
Ah et pour ceux qui ont aussi le même MacBook Pro que le mien, personne ne peux dire qu'il est nul haha ça c'est sur je peux vous assuré donc si certain hésite de l'acheter, foncé les yeux fermé


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (4 Novembre 2015)

iPal a dit:


> Je possède chacun des devices de la liste et cela dans leur dernière version. C'est clairement le MacBook Pro que je préfère.


Le MacBook Pro supérieur au MacPro ?!


----------



## corinned (4 Novembre 2015)

Le mien


----------



## Hoppy (4 Novembre 2015)

J'avoue qu'il est difficile de dire lequel de vos produits Apple vous plait le plus. 
Je possède une Apple TV, un iPhone 6, un MacBook l'âge 2008 qui tourne comme une horloge (sans la batterie), un iMac 27 pouces avec une fusion drive de 3tb qui a deux ans, un iPad Air 2 qui est la dernière recrue, tout juste deux semaines! Ne voyez pas là un inventaire ou encore un déballage mais juste pour vous dire que je suis une personne qui vit la vie à pleines dents et ce que j'achète, je l'achète pour l'utiliser vraiment! Y compris mon Apple Watch qui ne me quitte plus, j'aime pourtant les belles montres mais leur place est à présent dans leur rotobox! Flûte j'ai également oublié ma Time capsule de 3tb! Elle fait son boulot en toute discrétion! Que penser de mon eMac que me je m'étais acheté à l'époque où les personnes disaient que ce n'était pas compatible! J'ai commencé par la suite Microsoft office d'un ami puis j'ai essayé la suite iWork qui ne me quitte plus! Je les aime tous mes petits produits Apple! J'aimerai le MacBook Retina avec un MagSafe il pourrait me séduire si je vais en clientèle.


----------



## eNeos (5 Novembre 2015)

Un produit Apple préféré, j'en ai 2. Deux qui n'existent plus aujourd'hui.
L'iPhone tout d'abord. La première fois que j'ai rêvé de cet iPhone, j'avais 17 ans... C'était donc en 1988/1989. Un truc, un seul, capable de remplacer le téléphone, le carnet d'adresse, l'agenda, le bloc-note, et tout et tout (bon, à l'époque, internet et le GPS... on n'en était pas là).
Pourquoi je dis qu'aujourd'hui il n'existe plus ? Parce que pour moi, l'iPhone ultime a été le 4s. Petit et performant. Le 5(s) est déjà plus gros, limite trop gros. Quant aux différents 6... Mais là n'est pas le sujet.
Donc pour moi, l'iPhone 4S a été le top.

Mon autre top... Le MacBook Pro. L'ancien, pas le retina ! Non non, je parle bien de celui avec l'écran "tout pourri" que tous les gnian gnian vont critiquer parce qu'il n'a pas le super écran top de la morkitu avec pleins de pixels partout ! Je parle du MacBook Pro avec l'option écran HD mat de 3 x 2 pixels, celui qu'on ouvre pour rajouter de la RAM, pour remplacer le HDD par un SSD, pour remplacer le superDrive par un second SSD, celui qui a le thunderbolt, de l'usb, du fireware, un prise ethernet... Oui, je sais, celui qui a le malheur de peser 43 grammes de plus que les nouveaux tellement vachement plus mieux...
Bref, c'est cet ordinateur tout pourri, tout has been, tellement nul qui est mon autre top Apple.

Et pi tant qu'on y est, mon powermac G3 vert et blanc tout sympa qui fonctionne encore 24/7, ben je l'aime bien...
La time Capsule aussi est bien. Vraiment pas mal cette p'tite boîte et effectivement, il est devenu tellement simple de sauvegarder que... l'on sauvegarde...

Par contre, le jour où tous ces beaux joujous me lâchent, il est fort probable que je lâche Apple. Je ne trouve rien pour les remplacer. Et là, ce n'est vraiment pas top


----------



## TKZ (5 Novembre 2015)

Mon MacBook Pro 2011 et mon iPhone 6, qui me suffisent amplement.
Par contre le jour où ils rendent l'âme je ne sais pas si je resterai sur Apple, du fait de l'augmentation des prix chaque année (notamment 1500€ pour les performances du MacBook, c'est clairement de l'abus).


----------



## francoisb (5 Novembre 2015)

Mon Macbook Pro 2014 (15', 16gb ram, sad 512) est génial. 
On peux tout faire avec cette machine qui a remplacé les différents mac portables que j'utilise depuis 2003


----------



## jesopog (5 Novembre 2015)

Pour moi, l'unique et préféré   : MacBook Pro rétina early 2013 (cf ma signature)


----------



## samoussa (5 Novembre 2015)

Mon imac boule bien sûr et son tiroir tire langue ! vendu depuis... mais mon dernier 27" 5k est assez fantastique...


----------



## hrurussia (5 Novembre 2015)

Mon Macbook Pro retina.

Clairement.

Pour moi le ipad est inutilisable de manière productive, je suis étudiant en université et clairement mon ipad ne me sert à rien alors que je pensais qu'il serait capable de beaucoup : ça plante, la plupart des fichiers mis en ligne par les profs ne peuvent pas être ouverts, impossible de se connecter au réseau des universités, et le tactile c'est surement une des pires inventions du siècle...

Quant au iPhone, je trouve qu'il est devenu trop "complexe". Trop d'options, trop de fioritures. Il ne fait pas bien ce qu'on lui demande. Puis avec les 754647654 notifications d'iCloud par jour pour me "forcer" à acheter plus d'espace et sans parler des boutons qui ne fonctionnent plus alors que j'en prends soin.

La seule valeur sure chez Apple pour moi c'est leurs Ordinateurs Portables. Le reste n'est que là pour faire joli. Honnêtement je le vois tous les jours à l'université, de moins en moins de jeunes de mon âge se tournent vers Apple pour les tablettes, baladeurs et téléphones : trop chers et trop bridés/compliqués. Il suffit de regarder les amphis pour se rendre compte que les Surfaces de Microsoft et les Samrtphones android ont la faveur de ma génération. Clairement.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (5 Novembre 2015)

samoussa a dit:


> Mon imac boule bien sûr et son tiroir tire langue ! vendu depuis... mais mon dernier 27" 5k est assez fantastique...



Ah la la, ce désigne, vraiment pour moi un must-have.
Je crois que je vais m'en prendre un d'ici peu, même cassé, juste pour le design.


----------



## CBi (5 Novembre 2015)

Ipod-tow a dit:


> CBi : tu l'as boosté ton G4 Cube quelle est la configuration que tu as dessus ?


Non, simplement mis le max de RAM et un gros DD sur les 2 que je possède = le but est d'en faire des lecteurs audio (relié à un V-DAC Musical Fidelity via des cables HiFi Atlas pour l'un, utilisé avec les hauts-parleurs d'origine pour l'autre) donc pas question de faire une transformation qui ajouterait un ventilateur bruyant.
Il reste certes le petit bruit du disque dur... J'attends que les SSD baissent encore un peu. J'ai besoin de près de 500 Go pour ma bibliothèque musicale en ALAC).


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2015)

hrurussia a dit:


> Pour moi le ipad est inutilisable de manière productive, je suis étudiant en université et clairement mon ipad ne me sert à rien alors que je pensais qu'il serait capable de beaucoup : ça plante, la plupart des fichiers mis en ligne par les profs ne peuvent pas être ouverts, impossible de se connecter au réseau des universités, et le tactile c'est surement une des pires inventions du siècle...


Sais tu t'en servir ?


----------



## melaure (5 Novembre 2015)

Tout ce qui est 68k/Power pour moi, l'époque Intel n'est qu'une belle fumisterie !

J'aurais bien voté mon PowerBook G4 HD mais il n'y a pas


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (5 Novembre 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Tout ce qui est 68k/Power pour moi, l'époque Intel n'est qu'une belle fumisterie !
> 
> J'aurais bien voté mon PowerBook G4 HD mais il n'y a pas



Sinon, t'es au courant qu'on ne dit plus Bobo mais Hipster !


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2015)

Tiens, ils ne sont pas dans la liste...

Mon ipod classic 160 qui me permet de trimbaler toute - plus maintenant d'ailleurs, j'ai du faire du ménage - ma discothèque en apple lossless.
Mon macMini 2012, moins joli que les iMacs, mais qui m'a permis d'avoir un écran mat et dont je peux encore upgrader la mémoire et changer le disque. D'autant que fixé au dos de l'écran, j'ai un iMacLike


----------



## hrurussia (5 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Sais tu t'en servir ?


Oui, plutôt bien ! Mais comment prendre des notes en amphi sur un clavier tactile en suivant le rythme rapide des profs? Comment utiliser un vidéo projecteur pour un powerpoint? Comment ouvrir un fichier docx facilement sans avoir à télécharger une application payante ? Comment utiliser les outils mis en place par l'université qui souvent utilisent le flash? Pas avec un iPad.
Et vraiment, un iPad c'est pas productif à moins que t'achètes des logiciels chers (10euros c'est cher pour la plupart des étudiants), un clavier bluetooth, des adaptateurs et en plus c'est juste ultra pas adapté au transport tout au long de la journée sans coque, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un Macbook ou PC portable. Je ne pense pas que l'avenir de l'informatique soit dans la tablette, du moins dans le milieu universitaire...


----------



## daffyb (5 Novembre 2015)

hrurussia a dit:


> Oui, plutôt bien ! Mais comment prendre des notes en amphi sur un clavier tactile en suivant le rythme rapide des profs?


Avec de la pratique on tape aussi vite sur un clavier tactile que sur un clavier physique.


> Comment utiliser un vidéo projecteur pour un powerpoint?


avec un adaptateur


> Comment ouvrir un fichier docx facilement sans avoir à télécharger une application payante ?


Word est gratuit et comme tu as une version pour ton PC en office 365 pas de soucis


> Comment utiliser les outils mis en place par l'université qui souvent utilisent le flash?


Ca existe encore ??


> Pas avec un iPad.
> Et vraiment, un iPad c'est pas productif à moins que t'achètes des logiciels chers (10euros c'est cher pour la plupart des étudiants), un clavier bluetooth, des adaptateurs et en plus c'est juste ultra pas adapté au transport tout au long de la journée sans coque, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un Macbook ou PC portable. Je ne pense pas que l'avenir de l'informatique soit dans la tablette, du moins dans le milieu universitaire...


Et sur ton Portable, tu fais comment pour prendre les schémas, les équations et tout ce qui s'en suit ? Tu arrives à faire ça en suivant le rythme effréné ?
Il existe plein d'app de prise de note manuscrite aussi et ça "n'existe pas" sur Laptop. 
Dire qu'un iPad n'est pas adapté au transport tout au long de la journée, c'est quand même fort !
Il me semble que ton avis un quand même bien tranché, d'où ma remarque précédente.


----------



## momo-fr (5 Novembre 2015)

iMac boule 20'… sinon rien…


----------



## HalfTeh23 (5 Novembre 2015)

Je pense justement en acheter un, un de ces G4 20" pour remplacer mon G5 17" qui le sert de "TV" mais, l'écran est juste trop petit. (Même au pied du lit, c'est juste trop petit) ^^
J'ai toujours adorer leur design, mais je n'ai jamais eu la chance d'en posséder un. (Ou même d'en voir un xD)
Comment ils se débrouillent dur YouTube ? (Car mon G5 à un peu de mal au début, puis ensuite, ça tourne bien sans lag: G5 2GHz, 2Gb, 9600)


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (5 Novembre 2015)

momo-fr a dit:


> iMac boule 20'… sinon rien…



Ouh nom de nom de diou j'suis hyper jaloux !!!


----------



## Romuald (5 Novembre 2015)

RakotoJoel a dit:


> Ouh nom de nom de diou j'suis hyper jaloux !!!


T'es pas le seul...
Un 20 pouces sous SL, aaargh !


----------



## hrurussia (5 Novembre 2015)

daffyb a dit:


> Avec de la pratique on tape aussi vite sur un clavier tactile que sur un clavier physique.
> 
> avec un adaptateur
> 
> ...



C'est ridicule de devoir acheter un adaptateur VGA, un HDMI et d'autres. 

Je n'ai pas envie de télécharger un logiciel par type de fichier. Open Office sur mac me permet d'ouvrir TOUS les fichiers. Pas d'alternative sur pc.

Oui ça existe encore, et je ne pense pas que les universités aient envie de mettre un budget terrible dans leurs sites internet pour le moment.
Je suis étudiant en langues, les schémas restent rares , mais il existe toujours la possibilité d'utiliser le trackpad, ce que je fais régulièrement.

J'ai un avis tranché pour deux raisons :

1. J'ai utilisé un ipad et un macbook pour mon travail à l'université. Il me fallait à chaque fois plus de temps et d'efforts pour effectuer la moindre tache sur ipad. Le mac est plus efficace. Par exemple, comment aller rapidement d'un traitement de texte à une page de Word Reference sur safari sur ipad sans devoir presser le bouton home, ouvrir safari, attendre que la page recharge, puisque la page recharge, et naviguer sur un site internet pas mis à jour pour un ipad (comme la plupart des sites internets, il faut pas se mentir). C'est impossible alors que sur mac cette opération prend 2 secondes.

2. Le transport dans un sac à dos sans coque ni housse est impossible quand on est étudiant : transports en communs/livres nombreux/ bousculades dans les couloirs. l'écran de mon ipad n'aura pas tenu très longtemps. Et c'est une majorité de mes camarades qui sont dans la même situation. À partir du moment où un produit vendu comme transportable ne l'est pas sans que son intégrité soit mise en jeu, il y a un problème énorme.


----------



## CBi (6 Novembre 2015)

hrurussia a dit:


> C'est ridicule de devoir acheter un adaptateur VGA, un HDMI et d'autres.



L'iPad fait aussi assez mal le café.

Par contre, pour la prise de note, il possède un accessoire extrêmement efficace = un appareil photo. Un bloc note au format A5, un stylo, un iPad mini, et une app comme Scannable, c'est l'arme absolue pour la prise de notes.
Ceci étant dit, on peut préférer (c'est mon cas) se passer d'iPad et le remplacer par le couple iPhone (pour la "prise d'image") + MacBook.


----------



## Bambouille (6 Novembre 2015)

Average Joe a dit:


> CCC, il n'y a que ça de vrai. Je m'en sers depuis des années. Je l'ai connu gratuit mais j'ai fini par faire une donation spontanée pour les services rendus. Du coup je n'ai plus eu à payer ensuite.


Pareil. Gratuit au début et maintenant payant. Mais il fait tellement bien son boulot que je paye sans broncher !


tmrfromno a dit:


> Macbook pro. Le seul produit Apple qui à mes yeux n'a aucune concurrence (hors puissance).
> Le magsafe à lui seul lui confère déjà un avantage immense qui fait que je ne pourrai plus jamais avoir de PC Portable.


Et le trackpad. Jamais vu un trackpad aussi fluide et précis sur un PC !


----------



## daffyb (7 Novembre 2015)

hrurussia a dit:


> C'est ridicule de devoir acheter un adaptateur VGA, un HDMI et d'autres.


C'est pourtant ce qu'on fait sur tous les Mac Portable depuis des lustres et pareil sur les ultra book de la concurence


> Je n'ai pas envie de télécharger un logiciel par type de fichier. Open Office sur mac me permet d'ouvrir TOUS les fichiers. Pas d'alternative sur pc.


Le Pack Office sur Mac et sur Tablet fait EXACTEMENT la même chose. Open Office est une suite de logiciels, pas un logiciel qui fait tout


> Oui ça existe encore, et je ne pense pas que les universités aient envie de mettre un budget terrible dans leurs sites internet pour le moment.
> Je suis étudiant en langues, les schémas restent rares , mais il existe toujours la possibilité d'utiliser le trackpad, ce que je fais régulièrement.


Il n'y a pas que les langues dans le domaine universitaire hien 


> J'ai un avis tranché pour deux raisons :
> 
> 1. J'ai utilisé un ipad et un macbook pour mon travail à l'université. Il me fallait à chaque fois plus de temps et d'efforts pour effectuer la moindre tache sur ipad. Le mac est plus efficace. Par exemple, comment aller rapidement d'un traitement de texte à une page de Word Reference sur safari sur ipad sans devoir presser le bouton home, ouvrir safari, attendre que la page recharge, puisque la page recharge, et naviguer sur un site internet pas mis à jour pour un ipad (comme la plupart des sites internets, il faut pas se mentir). C'est impossible alors que sur mac cette opération prend 2 secondes.


L'iPad et l'iPhone sont justement des supports qui n'ont pas besoin d'un site web dédié pour. C'est fini le wap 


> 2. Le transport dans un sac à dos sans coque ni housse est impossible quand on est étudiant : transports en communs/livres nombreux/ bousculades dans les couloirs. l'écran de mon ipad n'aura pas tenu très longtemps. Et c'est une majorité de mes camarades qui sont dans la même situation. À partir du moment où un produit vendu comme transportable ne l'est pas sans que son intégrité soit mise en jeu, il y a un problème énorme.


Je crains pour ton MacBook ou n'importe quel ordinateur portable. Quand on est une grosse brute, il faut assumer.

Que ça ne corresponde pas à ton utilisation, soit, mais dire que c'est inutilisable pour de la prise de note, il ne faut pas pousser !


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (7 Novembre 2015)

hrurussia a dit:


> Oui, plutôt bien ! Mais comment prendre des notes en amphi sur un clavier tactile en suivant le rythme rapide des profs? Comment utiliser un vidéo projecteur pour un powerpoint? Comment ouvrir un fichier docx facilement sans avoir à télécharger une application payante ? Comment utiliser les outils mis en place par l'université qui souvent utilisent le flash? Pas avec un iPad.
> Et vraiment, un iPad c'est pas productif à moins que t'achètes des logiciels chers (10euros c'est cher pour la plupart des étudiants), un clavier bluetooth, des adaptateurs et en plus c'est juste ultra pas adapté au transport tout au long de la journée sans coque, ce qui n'est pas le cas d'un Macbook ou PC portable. Je ne pense pas que l'avenir de l'informatique soit dans la tablette, du moins dans le milieu universitaire...



Je te rejoins quelque peu.
J'ai déjà vu des personnes venir avec leur Ipad pour prendre des notes en conférence, séminaire et caetera ...
Je resterai toujours dubitatif sur les notes prises, l'utilisation a postériori, la rapidité de la prise.

Mais bon, l'important, me semble t-il est ailleurs.


----------



## CaptraneJazzFreeman (7 Novembre 2015)

Pour reprendre l'intitulé du formol, j'adore mon mini mac intermédiaire..... C'est beau, c'est bien pensé à tous les points de vue, c'est le compagnon idéal.


----------



## secureinfo42 (22 Janvier 2016)

Perso le Macbook Air pour l'autonomie, et ...

pour sa protection clavier, écran, sa coque, et la protection des ports  quoi ? bon ok ça ressemble plus à un mac


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Janvier 2016)

hrurussia a dit:


> Oui, plutôt bien ! Mais comment prendre des notes en amphi sur un clavier tactile en suivant le rythme rapide des profs?



De la même façon que sur un ordinateur portable, en tapant sur le clavier, avec en prime l'écriture intuitive d'iOS...



hrurussia a dit:


> Comment utiliser un vidéo projecteur pour un powerpoint?


 avec l'adaptateur qui ca bien... En plus tu peut avancer les slide sont avec la watch, super pratique!



hrurussia a dit:


> Comment ouvrir un fichier docx facilement sans avoir à télécharger une application payante ?


Avec office, gratuit sur iPad en consultation de documents... Contrairement à la version PC qui est assez chère...




hrurussia a dit:


> Comment utiliser les outils mis en place par l'université qui souvent utilisent le flash? Pas avec un iPad./QUOTE]
> Quels outils?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2016)

Il faut dire à l'université que le flash c'est has-been, et qu'on code plus léger et multiplateforme avec de l'HTML 5 !


----------



## patrick86 (25 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Avec office, gratuit sur iPad en consultation de documents... Contrairement à la version PC qui est assez chère...



Ou avec Pages.


----------



## patrick86 (25 Janvier 2016)

hrurussia a dit:


> la plupart des fichiers mis en ligne par les profs ne peuvent pas être ouverts



Changez de profs ou apprenez-leur à publier des documents avec des formats de fichiers standards et destinés à la publication.  



hrurussia a dit:


> impossible de se connecter au réseau des universités



Qu'entendez-vous par là ? 
Se connecter au wifi ? Ou au partages réseau ? 

Dans mon université, je me connectais sans problème au réseau Wifi avec mon iPhone. Quand aux partages réseau, c'était du SMB et il y a justement des clients SMB sur l'App Store. 



hrurussia a dit:


> et le tactile c'est surement une des pires inventions du siècle...



Non, mais à condition de l'utiliser quand il est pertinent. 



hrurussia a dit:


> Puis avec les 754647654 notifications d'iCloud par jour pour me "forcer" à acheter plus d'espace



Libérez de l'espace. Faites du tri. 



hrurussia a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que l'avenir de l'informatique soit dans la tablette, du moins dans le milieu universitaire...



Je pense surtout que l'avenir de l'informatique n'est pas dans l'opposition systématique et binaire des différents formats d'ordinateurs. 
La tablette, qui est loin de toujours pouvoir remplacer complètement un ordinateur de bureau ou portable, peut se révéler être un très bon complément de celui-ci. 



hrurussia a dit:


> Je n'ai pas envie de télécharger un logiciel par type de fichier.



!?  
Prenez une machine à écrire. 



hrurussia a dit:


> Open Office sur mac me permet d'ouvrir TOUS les fichiers.



Ah ? Open Office ouvre aussi les PDF, JPEG, docx sans la moindre déformation, etc. ? 
Intéressant… 



hrurussia a dit:


> Pas d'alternative sur pc.



Open Office existe aussi sur PC.


----------



## kaos (27 Janvier 2016)

J'ai eu du mal à choisir / même si comme l'auteur le Macbook Pro unibody m'a subjugé lorsque j'ai vu la promo Apple ou est expliqué et filmé le bloc allu usiné dans lequel la coque est faite, j'ai choisi liPhone car c'est pour mou l'outils qui a le plus changé nos habitudes / changé que dis-je / révolutionné .

Remarquez que depuis l'iPhone V1 pour ceux qui l'ont connus, rien n'a réellement changé, l'iPhone était dejà un produit parfait et les grandes lignes déjà tracées.

Les récentes améliorations ne sont que poudres aux yeux au final.

J'espere que mon MBP ne m'en voudra pas


----------



## secureinfo42 (28 Janvier 2016)

kaos a dit:


> J'ai eu du mal à choisir / même si comme l'auteur le Macbook Pro unibody m'a subjugé lorsque j'ai vu la promo Apple ou est expliqué et filmé le bloc allu usiné dans lequel la coque est faite, j'ai choisi liPhone car c'est pour mou l'outils qui a le plus changé nos habitudes / changé que dis-je / révolutionné .
> 
> Remarquez que depuis l'iPhone V1 pour ceux qui l'ont connus, rien n'a réellement changé, l'iPhone était dejà un produit parfait et les grandes lignes déjà tracées.
> 
> ...



Lol ^^ Oui moi aussi la fabrication des Mac m'a laissé bouche bée


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2016)

Le MacBook est pour moi la machine qui m'a fait rêver. C'est mon tout premier ordinateur Apple. Il était vraiment trop beau dans sa robe blanche. Le noir en jetait aussi. 

Je trouve que c'est l'ordinateur qui a chaque refonte provoque des émotions par son design. 

L' Unibody Blanc a été mon préféré. J'ai été trop déçu quand Apple la retiré du catalogue. Il manquait juste un port firewire à celui la. Je n'aurai jamais dû le revendre. Quand j'en vois un sur eBay ça me titille. 

Le dernier en Retina est vraiment beau. Mais tant qu'il n'aura pas 2 ports en usb-C je trouverai ça trop juste. 

L'iMac est mon Mac principale depuis 2010, quand ils sont sorti le 27 pouces j'étais subjugué par la taille de son écran. Mais je trouve que son design a trop peu évolué ces dernières années. Ça manque de folies. Je viens de me commander le 5k plus par nécessité que par envie. (Celui de 2010 à rendu l'âme)


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2016)

J'en ai acheté trois d'occasion de ces MacBook Blanc Unibody pour la famille. Ca reste très bien. Mais bon j'ai été plus impressionné par mon Titanium


----------



## xao85 (3 Mars 2016)

Mon père en a eu un de titanium. Quelle superbe machine! Dommage que les contours s'effritaient.

Ça serait bien qu'apple songe à revoir le design de ses MacBook Pro.


----------



## melaure (3 Mars 2016)

xao85 a dit:


> Mon père en a eu un de titanium. Quelle superbe machine! Dommage que les contours s'effritaient.
> 
> Ça serait bien qu'apple songe à revoir le design de ses MacBook Pro.



J'ai un modèle 867 qui n'a pas bougé. Je le ressors à chaque expo Jurassic


----------



## huexley (8 Mars 2016)

Pour ma part ce sera le MacBook Pro, c'est le dernier matériel Apple que je possède, iPad, iPhone ont été remplacé par des produits Android. MacPro par une tour PC… Je reste très attaché à MacOS et mon MacBook Pro je le traine partout.


----------



## Macounette (12 Mars 2016)

J'ai adoré mon iMac actuel (mid-2007). Une machine formidable, qui à 8 ans est encore très utilisable, mais que je vais bientôt remplacer. 
Mais si je devais choisir un produit irremplaçable, "sans lequel je ne pourrais pas vivre", ce serait mon iPhone, toutes générations confondues, avec une mention spéciale pour le 5S avec qui j'ai vécu quelques belles aventures (même si j'adore mon 6S actuel aussi).


----------



## o0pik (29 Mars 2016)

Pour moi macbook air (parce que ça m'a changé la vie par rapport à mon ancien netbook à 200€) et iphone (pour l'OS les apps et les màj) je peux pas vivre sans les deux alors que je peux très bien me passer de mon ipad mini 2.


----------



## Runjulia (2 Avril 2016)

Salutàtous,
Cela reste mon MBP 2010, qui fut aussi mon premier achat Apple.


----------



## jnh01 (4 Avril 2016)

Il me paraît plus facile de remplacer mon iPhone par un Android que de me passer d OS X donc je garderai le MacBook Pro. Mais bon si je peux garder les deux....


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Avril 2016)

J'hésite entre mon iPad, mon iPhone et mon Apple Watch... Je finirai par dire d'une courte tête l'iPhone, mais uniquement parce que c'est celui qui pourrais remplacer les 2 autres si je devais choisir...


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2016)

Pour répondre à la question du fil : mon produit préféré reste l'iPod Touch : il a depuis le début les qualités essentielles de l'iPhone (écran tactile, applications, réseau ouifi, bloutouff etc.) moins  la téléphonie. Il est donc pratique et on peut lui faire confiance côté autonomie.
Avec l'arrivée du 64 GB (puis maintenant du 128 GB) on a assez de place pour de la musique en format _lossless_ pour des vacances prolongées (ou un long séjour à l'hôpital par exemple...). Bref, c'est un produit qui m'a toujours plu et satisfait. Si on ajoute le fait qu'il est généralement disponible dans la boutique officielle des reconditionnés (ce qui fait défaut pour l'iPhone, je trouve), donc neuf à moins cher, c'est un bon plan.
[Il serait lui-même d'une meilleure qualité audio, ce serait bien mais, d'un autre côté, j'ai une ouïe plutôt médiocre donc ce n'est pas un point crucial].

Côté ordinateurs, sans l'avoir jamais eu, j'ai toujours été impressioné par l'iMac Tournesol, pour son esthétique.
Mais mon préféré, à ce jour, reste le MBA, qui convient à mes besoins modestes (pas de vidéo, du développement, de la bureautique et du Web, plus de l'amusement genre machines virtuelles en tout genre (on s'amuse à des riens, parfois)) pour un prix _devenu_ avec le temps acceptable, d'autant que lui-aussi est disponible en reconditionné, parfois à des tarifs bien sympathiques.
Il est pour le moment le meilleur compromis poids/encombrement/capacité/prix par rapport à mon utilisation.
Et comme son dessin est plutôt réussi, cela ne gâte rien.


----------



## huexley (27 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Côté ordinateurs, sans l'avoir jamais eu, j'ai toujours été impressioné par l'iMac Tournesol, pour son esthétique.



C'est drôle cette vénération pour cet iMac, j'ai du travailler deux ans dessus et c'était un véritable enfer… L'écran était vraiment désastreux même lié aux standards de l'époque, particulièrement la luminosité qui n'était pas uniforme. Sans oublier après 6 mois les renforts au duct tape pour arrêter qu'il se mette à pencher tout seul…

Job suivant c'était réparer ces horreurs… Joli dehors, une catastrophe dedans…


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2016)

huexley a dit:


> C'est drôle cette vénération pour cet iMac, j'ai du travailler deux ans dessus et c'était un véritable enfer… L'écran était vraiment désastreux même lié aux standards de l'époque, particulièrement la luminosité qui n'était pas uniforme. Sans oublier après 6 mois les renforts au duct tape pour arrêter qu'il se mette à pencher tout seul…
> 
> Job suivant c'était réparer ces horreurs… Joli dehors, une catastrophe dedans…


Je précisais bien que je ne l'ai pas utilisé : c'est l'aspect esthétique que je trouve épatant.


----------



## r e m y (27 Avril 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je précisais bien que je ne l'ai pas utilisé : c'est l'aspect esthétique que je trouve épatant.


Moi je l'ai utilisé (un modèle 17") et je trouve Huexley injuste avec cet iMac.
Esthétiquement j'ai adoré cet iMac, le 17" etait à mes yeux le plus réussi, l'écran du 15" etant trop petit et le 20" trop grand donnant sur ces 2 modèles un ensemble déséquilibré.

Quant à l'intérieur... j'ai eu à le démonter plusieurs fois:
- pour booster la mémoire en accédant au connecteur interne d'abord,
- puis pour changer le superdrive quand celui d'origine a rendu l'âme. J'en ai alors profité pour lui mettre un disque dur plus gros

Le démontage/remontage n'avait rien de compliqué, surtout comparé au démontage d'un iMac d'aujourd'hui!!!

Quant au bras portant l'écran, qui avait tendance à ne plus soutenir le poids au bout de quelques années, 2 rondelles "ressort" dans l'articulation à changer, et le tour était joué (du moins sur le 17" encore une fois... je veux bien croire que l'écran 20" avait plus de mal à tenir en place)


----------



## huexley (4 Mai 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Le démontage/remontage n'avait rien de compliqué, surtout comparé au démontage d'un iMac d'aujourd'hui!!!



Il n'y à rien de compliqué à démonter un iMac actuel, juste chauffer la colle pour enlever la dalle, no big deal… (Certes on est loin du cable management du PowerBook 12 )


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2016)

huexley a dit:


> Il n'y à rien de compliqué à démonter un iMac actuel, juste chauffer la colle pour enlever la dalle, no big deal… (Certes on est loin du cable management du PowerBook 12 )



Perso je m'arrête au 2011 pour le bricolage, après c'est du jetable ...


----------



## huexley (4 Mai 2016)

En même temps ACMT c'était mon job ^^


----------



## Gwen (4 Mai 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Dire qu'un iPad n'est pas adapté au transport tout au long de la journée, c'est quand même fort !


Il ne sait clairement pas se servir d'un iPad. Tout ce qu'il décrit est possible avec un iPad, sauf peut-être tout ce qui est sous Flash, mais c'est aussi très compliqué sur un MacBook aujourd'hui. Flash devrait être purement et simplement éradiqué. Je n'ai aucun souci pour ouvrir du Word avec Page, ni le connecter aux différents vidéos projecteurs que je rencontre avec l'adaptateur adéquat, tout comme sur MacBook.

C'est pourquoi j'ai mis l'iPad en tant que machine favorite. SI je ne devais en garder qu'un, ça serait l'iPad. Et pourtant, je travaille sur de grosses images, je suis toute la journée sur un 27 pouces (quoique là il est en rade et je suis sur un portable anémique) ou sur des montages vidéo qui prennent de la ressource. Mais l'avenir est selon moi à l'iPad, si Apple voulait bien faire un peu de concessions sur le logiciel et lui offrir quelques fonctionnalités pros en plus au lieu de seulement marqué Pro dessus sans rien changer.

En fait, mon produit favori d'Apple, c'est le Newton, mais il est aujourd'hui mort et enterré. Qu'est-ce que cette petite bête était puissante et versatile ! Je pouvais même faire de la PAO avec. Ce n'était pas simple sur un écran de cette taille en 16 niveaux de gris (pour le 2100), mais c'était possible. Il suffirait de reprendre les idées du Newton, les implantées dans l'iPad et ça ferait une machine exceptionnelle (Copier-coller avec glissement sur le bord de l'écran, vraie reconnaissance de l'écriture, création de formes géométriques automatique, gestion des fichiers souple néanmoins sécurisée, etc.).


----------



## melaure (5 Mai 2016)

huexley a dit:


> En même temps ACMT c'était mon job ^^



Je sais bien, mais j'ai presque tout démonté de l'Apple II aux machines de 2011, et surtout quand on pouvait j'upgradais toujours au max mes machines (et l'époque du 68k/PPC était faste pour ça.)

Maintenant il faudrait que je passe au Hackintosh quand il faudra renouveller. Et le jour où il ne reste plus que iOS, fin de l'aventure Apple.

Ha le Newton … enfin l'eMate pour moi


----------



## CBi (6 Mai 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Esthétiquement j'ai adoré cet iMac, le 17" etait à mes yeux le plus réussi, l'écran du 15" etant trop petit et le 20" trop grand donnant sur ces 2 modèles un ensemble déséquilibré.
> 
> Quant à l'intérieur... j'ai eu à le démonter plusieurs fois.



Moi tout pareil... sauf que j'ai toujours mes 2 iMacs 17"


----------



## Damien12 (1 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, moi je reste toujours fidèle à mon iPhone 4, il est vraiment parfait et couvre tous mes besoins (connexion et stockage) donc pas envie de le changer


----------



## dragao13 (1 Septembre 2016)

Macbook air pour mon utilisation reste le must !
Il est increvable et super rapide !
J'attends de voir comment  entend le renouveler pour m'en reprendre surement un !


----------



## Madalvée (1 Septembre 2016)

C'est clair que le macbook air était déjà sexy à sa sortie et avec les nombreuses mises à jour il est clairement mature, seul l'écran fait maintenant tache.


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est clair que le macbook air était déjà sexy à sa sortie et avec les nombreuses mises à jour il est clairement mature, seul l'écran fait maintenant tache.



C'était une machine pitoyable à sa sortie, et très chère pour un équipement misérable... Alors effectivement ça à muri depuis, mais à l'époque on avait en face de vrais MacBook Pro, puissants et upgradable. Maintenant que le MBP est devenu une blague soudée, le MBA est plus proche de ces machines ...


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> C'était une machine pitoyable à sa sortie, et très chère pour un équipement misérable... Alors effectivement ça à muri depuis, mais à l'époque on avait en face de vrais MacBook Pro, puissants et upgradable. Maintenant que le MBP est devenu une blague soudée, le MBA est plus proche de ces machines ...



Surtout que par rapport au MacBook, il dispose d'une connectique incroyable!!!!


----------



## Damien12 (2 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour, c'est sur que le MacBook a su reprendre des couleurs


----------



## melaure (2 Septembre 2016)

Damien12 a dit:


> Bonjour, c'est sur que le MacBook a su reprendre des couleurs



Il est parfait pour les clips de rappeurs !


----------



## Damien12 (4 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Il est parfait pour les clips de rappeurs !


 On s'attends à un produit commun alors...Let's wait...


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2016)

Damien12 a dit:


> On s'attends à un produit commun alors...Let's wait...



En son temps Mister T (pardon je voulais dire Barracuda !) l'aurait apprécié


----------



## Damien12 (5 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> En son temps Mister T (pardon je voulais dire Barracuda !) l'aurait apprécié


Superbe réponse melaure


----------



## DennyD (4 Octobre 2016)

iPhone, car il combine toujours les inventions les plus neufs d'Apple


----------



## mccawley2012 (3 Novembre 2016)

Vraiment difficile de répondre, j'ai aimé et j'aime mes produits griffé d'une pomme, ils ont tous leurs spécificités propres. La question devrait être : quel est votre produit Apple privilégié ? ^^
iPhone, je l'utilise le plus, le Macbook est le nerf central, l' Apple TV tourne en permanence, mon Apple Watch fait un peu déco, mon iPad mini est l'iPad familiale.. Dur votre question ! ^^


----------



## Le Bourbon Kid (13 Septembre 2017)

Difficile de faire un choix entre mon iphone 5s, apple tv 4, airpod  et ma watch série 2 nike!
Je dirais que c'est plus la communication et la cohérence entre tout c'est magnifique produits.
Mais pour dire vrai je craque pour ma Watch!⌚️


----------



## Nimitz (20 Septembre 2017)

Pour ma part c'est le MacBook Pro 2017 avec la touch bar  Je l'ai depuis 20 jours et j'ai donc fait mon petit test 

J'ai celui avec la config : 
MacBook Pro (13-inch, 2017, Four Thunderbolt 3 Ports)
3,1 GHz Intel Core i5
8 Go 2133 MHz LPDDR3
Intel Iris Plus Graphics 650 1536 Mo

Je l'ai payé 2000€

Donc voila pour mon avis


----------



## Hoppy (25 Septembre 2017)

Je les aime tous. Ils sont différents les uns des autres mais je les aime.


----------



## Ropoime (26 Octobre 2017)

Mon produit Apple préféré est l'iPhone 4S car avec son écran de 3,5 pouces, on pouvait parfaitement l'utiliser d'une main et il était un avion de chasse pour l'époque. Dommage qu'Apple l'a ralenti à partir d'iOS 7.


----------



## 1000k (1 Novembre 2017)

Mon produit Apple préféré ?

Un Performa 630 DOS compatible


----------



## hugofrance (23 Novembre 2017)

Difficile de faire un choix !

Personnellement je suis Apple à 100 % (Apple Watch, Iphone, Ipod, MacBook...).
J'adore et je profite pleinement de chaque produit Apple que je possède.

J'adore en particulier mon MacBook Pro 13" de 2017 avec la fameuse Touch-Bar .


----------



## TiteLine (24 Janvier 2018)

Euh .... les trackpad ? Une claque (à l’époque)

Mon « vieux » MacBook Pro de 2009.
L’iPad Pro 10,5

Et mon chouchou à l’époque , le MBA 11 pouces


----------



## hipodopo91 (2 Mars 2018)

Pas étonnant que le Macbook Pro soit en tête de liste, c'est le seul qui envoie vraiment du lourd


----------



## Jura39 (2 Mars 2018)

Pour moi 
rien ne vaut un bon windows 10 

 Pour moi c'est le top , Apple est la traine sur l'interface  
Bravo Windows


----------



## huexley (5 Mars 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pour moi
> rien ne vaut un bon windows 10
> 
> Pour moi c'est le top , Apple est la traine sur l'interface
> Bravo Windows



Perso j'aime beaucoup Windows 10 sur lequel je passe pas mal de temps entre ma surface et mon PC de jeux. Les seuls gros reproche que je lui fait c'est clairement le trouble dissociatif d'identité, devoir chercher des réglages dans un panneau de configuration puis dans l'ancien ou alors devoir passer du PowerShell à la vieille commande etc… MAIS LE PIRE, vraiment LE PIRE c'est d'installer une version PRO de Windows 10 et de me retrouver envahit de merde comme CandyCrush ou Minecraft. Certes on peut faire du ménage, mais la perte de temps est gigantesque.


----------



## keredine (15 Mars 2018)

Rien ne peut concurrencer mon iphone 3Gs increvable


----------



## tremblaymarinette (17 Septembre 2018)

Mes produits préférés sont le mini 2012 et le mac pro "camion", rien parmi les choix que vous proposez.
En effet :
. mac pro : ridicule, dépassé et cher
. macbook pro : clavier mal conçu
. iMac = le record du mal conçu + le look vieillot. Non mais, décoller la dalle de l'écran pour changer le SSD…
. iPhone : ne vaut plus son prix, n'apporte rien par rapport à la concurrence
. iPad : à quoi ça sert ? Destiné à ceux qui veulent uniquement un accès à internet
. iPod : il y en a encore ?
. apple watch : gadget sans intérêt
. apple TV : ou comment payer plus cher pour en avoir moins…
Bref, aujourd'hui applefric, c'est limite ridicule !
Précision : Il ne faut pas confondre :
. Ne par acheter parce qu'on en n'a pas les moyens (moutons suiveurs de mode)
. Ne pas acheter parce que ça ne vaut pas son prix (de plus en plus de monde…)


----------



## Iguana7 (17 Septembre 2018)

Ce troll de compétition...


----------



## melaure (18 Septembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Ce troll de compétition...



Si on regarde avec l’œil d'un tech ou d'un geek, je ne vois rien de choquant sur son descriptif de ce qu'il y a réellement derrière le prix ... l'offre cookienne est tellement décevante, juste une grosse machine à cash ... Par contre ça pique pour les bobos c'est sur ... faut surtout pas leur dire ça ! C'est de vivre dans l'illusion qui rapporte tant à Apple. Pas touche !


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

Pour moi c'est l'iPad Mini car c'est vraiment très très pratique d'avoir un tout tout petit ordinateur avec un écran de taille correct en voyage.

Je consulte principalement avec, mais c'est aussi utile pour écrire de temps en temps.


----------



## subsole (18 Septembre 2018)

Le chauffe CB inclus dans tous les produits Apple.


----------



## flotow (18 Septembre 2018)

subsole a dit:


> Le chauffe CB inclus dans tous les produits Apple.


C'est pas avant qu'elle chauffe la CB ?


----------



## subsole (18 Septembre 2018)

Oui avant, c'est bien là que réside la prouesse technologique


----------



## Iguana7 (18 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Si on regarde avec l’œil d'un tech ou d'un geek, je ne vois rien de choquant sur son descriptif de ce qu'il y a réellement derrière le prix ... l'offre cookienne est tellement décevante, juste une grosse machine à cash ... Par contre ça pique pour les bobos c'est sur ... faut surtout pas leur dire ça ! C'est de vivre dans l'illusion qui rapporte tant à Apple. Pas touche !


Quand je lis que l'ipad sert à aller sur Internet , ben voilà quoi... je vois pas comment c'est crédible. Perso avec mon iPad je dessine, je fais de la retouche photo, je fais mes devis et autres documents, je mate mes séries et plus globalement, pratiquement tout est possible avec ce produit. Bref, son message c'est juste un gros troll.
On peut réduire au strict minimum l'utilisation de chaque produit effectivement et faire tourner ça à la dérision en rapport qualité prix mais voilà. Si le tph ne sert qu'à téléphoner, on peut dire qu'un Nokia 3210 est mieux qu'un Galaxy S9 parce qu'il a une batterie bien supérieure

Bref les débats sont pénibles et insupportables. Si vous n'aimez pas Apple, ben n'en achetez pas, c'est absolument pas une obligation et restez sur vos produits Android. Mais venir dire ici en gros que tout ce que fait Apple c'est de la daube surcôtée, ben voilà .... Si effectivement votre utilisation d'une tablette se résume à aller sur internet, alors oui la tablette Auchan fera le Taff. Vous n'êtes tout simplement pas le bon public, exigeant de qualité et de finition.  C'est comme les bagnoles, si tu veux juste rouler, ben une 205 te suffit amplement. Si pour toi acheter ne serait ce qu'une 208 pour avoir plus de confort c'est être bobo alors oui les fans de la pomme dont je fais clairement partie sont des bobos.

L'Apple Watch gadget inutile ? ok pour une grosse majorité à mon avis mais encore une fois pour certains qui l'exploitent, c'est un très bon produit. Les sportifs ne diront pas le contraire puisqu'elle leur permet en plus de bénéficier de l'écosystème apple. 

L'Apple TV idem, très bon produit. Si bien évidemment ton truc c'est de pirater du contenu effectivement c'est moins utile...

L'Imac est juste top également. look vieillissant je suis d'accord mais le reste, il fait largement son boulot....

Pour l'Iphone, encore une fois, même à caractéristique égale, je préfère payer plus cher pour profiter d'IOS. C'est effectivement une affaire de goût mais Android non merci. Par contre c'est vrai que tu peux mettre des sonneries gratuites et ça pour le kéké de base, c'est juste tellement trop bien.....


----------



## peyret (18 Septembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> L'Imac est juste top également. look vieillissant



C'est vrai qu'il aurait pu être comme......


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Si vous n'aimez pas Apple, ben n'en achetez pas, c'est absolument pas une obligation et restez sur vos produits Android. Mais venir dire ici en gros que tout ce que fait Apple c'est de la daube surcôtée, ben voilà ....



Je n'ai rien contre Apple, c'est contre Cook et sa horde d'escrocs que je suis furax ! Et je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'aurais pas le droit de dire que de c'est la daube surcoté quand c'est réellement le cas. Désolé de froisser l'âme des bobos qui pensent être exceptionnels avec leurs produits pommés ... 

De là à vouloir quitter OS X, c'est autre chose ... mais s'il tournait chez d'autres constructeurs, je ne demande que ça de me passer du matos Apple et de rester sur OS X !


----------



## flotow (20 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> De là à vouloir quitter OS X, c'est autre chose ... mais s'il tournait chez d'autres constructeurs, je ne demande que ça de me passer du matos Apple et de rester sur OS X !



Monte un hackintosh.


----------



## Iguana7 (20 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> *Je n'ai rien contre Apple*, c'est contre Cook et sa horde d'escrocs que je suis furax ! Et je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'aurais pas le droit de dire que de c'est la *daube surcoté* quand c'est réellement le cas. Désolé de froisser l'âme des bobos qui pensent être exceptionnels avec leurs produits pommés ...
> 
> De là à vouloir quitter OS X, c'est autre chose ... mais s'il tournait chez d'autres constructeurs, je ne demande que ça de me passer du matos Apple et de rester sur OS X !


Tu ne me froisses pas du tout, et tu as le droit de dire ce que tu veux. Mais faut savoir, t'aimes bien OS X, t'as rien contre Apple mais c'est de la daube surcôtée. Je suis d'accord que ça ne doit pas être tout blanc ou tout noir mais quand même ... 
Après dire que des gens pensent être des êtres exceptionnels avec leurs produits à la pomme, c'est plus du psy et là c'est plus le bon forum. Dire que t'aimes bien Apple et ce qu'ils font c'est soit être bobo, soit un mouton, soit un pigeon, soit un débile. Ca vous arrive d'imaginer que des gens sont juste contents de leurs produits ? . Oui c'est cher, c'est sûr, mais de la daube ?


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

Je n'ai fais que te citer avec le mot "daube" que je n'ai pas employé dans mon message que tu as cité. Et je disais juste dans mon message d'avant que le prix et la réalité du matériel et des composants derrière confine à l'escroquerie ... 

Les gens sont surement content parce qu'ils sont incapable de se rendre compte de ce qu'ils achètent vraiment, suivant peu ou pas l'actu des composants, ou être même au courant de ce que coûte vraiment la fabrication des produits ... 

Oui ça marche bien, mais est-ce que ça vaut son prix aujourd'hui ? Est-ce que le fait que ça marche bien justifie de mettre des prix de malade sur le matériel ? C'est clairement non pour moi ... 

Après il y a bien pire en ratio prix de fabrication/prix de vente (le textile par exemple) ... mais notre domaine c'est la micro


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Septembre 2018)

en même temps ils vendent bien au prix qu'ils veulent, non ?
que le potentiel acheteur trouve ça trop cher, qu'est ce que ça peut faire ?

actuellement j'ai une voiture de la marque XXX, je trouve que les prix commencent à ne plus me correspondre.
la prochaine sera certainement une autre marque, à savoir YYY.
et cette nouvelle voiture fera exactement la même chose, m'amener d'un point A à un point B.
est ce que je dois tout de même vivement critiquer la marque XXX qui devient de plus en plus une marque premium comme on dit dans le jargon ?
ben non, je m'adapte.


----------



## CBi (20 Septembre 2018)

Toute ma bibliothèque musicale est dedans.


----------



## melaure (20 Septembre 2018)

love_leeloo a dit:


> est ce que je dois tout de même vivement critiquer la marque XXX qui devient de plus en plus une marque premium comme on dit dans le jargon ?
> ben non, je m'adapte.



Entre deux constructeurs auto, j'ai le même carburant. Trouve moi un autre fabricant de hard qui livre avec OS X ...


----------



## Iguana7 (20 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Entre deux constructeurs auto, j'ai le même carburant. Trouve moi un autre fabricant de hard qui livre avec OS X ...


J'ai rien contre toi vraiment mais chaque post j'ai l'impression que tu en rajoutes. L'équivalent du carburant serait l'électricité que tu utilises pour alimenter ta batterie et lui permettre de faire fonctionner ton appareil. L'interface et plus globalement l'OS, ça fait partie du package. Tu adhères ou alors si les prix ne te conviennent plus, ben il faut envisager se tourner vers d'autre OS, sinon comme ca t'a été dit, il y a le hackintosh. On peut pas toujours avoir le beurre, l'argent et le reste. 

En tous cas pour en revenir à mon post initial sur ce sujet, je ne juge pas les prix que je trouve chers (là on est d'accord) mais j'ai rebondi sur le "c'est nul" pour faire court. Dire qu'un iPad ne sert qu'à aller sur internet, voilà la qualité du débat...

En Smartphone, outre les One plus et Huawei qui représentent à mes yeux le meilleur rapport qualité prix pour budgets serrés, Apple n'abuse pas complètement par rapport à Samsung par exemple.
Mais faut reconnaitre que ça reste de la qualité, qu'à la revente, c'est le jour et la nuit avec d'autres marques.


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Septembre 2018)

j'ai un One+ à la maison, pour moi, c'est actuellement le meilleur Q/P du marché.
leurs smartphones sont fantastiques.
je voulais un iPhone pour mon environnement full Apple


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2018)

melaure a dit:


> Je n'ai rien contre Apple, c'est contre Cook et sa horde d'escrocs que je suis furax ! Et je ne vois pas pourquoi je n'aurais pas le droit de dire que de c'est la daube surcoté quand c'est réellement le cas. *Désolé de froisser l'âme des bobos* qui pensent être exceptionnels avec leurs produits pommés ...
> 
> De là à vouloir quitter OS X, c'est autre chose ... mais s'il tournait chez d'autres constructeurs, je ne demande que ça de me passer du matos Apple et de rester sur OS X !


Personnellement, c'est ça que je trouve funeste : la critique de la source (Apple) se reporte indûment sur ses clients, ce qui est un peu facile et assez mesquin.
On peut parfaitement contester Apple et ses produits sans franchir le pas du mépris (et de la catégorisation abusive) envers ses clients. Mais il est beaucoup plus simple de prendre la posture de celui _qui a compris_ face aux crétins/bobos, celle de celui qui est dans le vrai quand ces cons de bourgeois friqués sont dans le paraître et l'ineptie etc.
C'est un peu simpliste (et je suis gentil).

Faudrait peut-être passer à autre chose, non ?


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2018)

Tout à l'heure, en me promenant j'ai vu trois Power Mac G5 dans un très bel état extérieur, dans la vitrine d'un petit estanco.
Très tentants. De belles machines.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Septembre 2018)

À force de ne plus me faire rêver et de reporter mes achats, j'ai accumulé su mon compte épargne informatique de quoi acheter un iMac Pro d'entrée de gamme… J'attends les premières pannes des testeurs pour me faire une idée de si ça vaut la peine.


----------



## bompi (22 Septembre 2018)

Madalvée a dit:


> À force de ne plus me faire rêver et de reporter mes achats, j'ai accumulé su mon compte épargne informatique de quoi acheter un iMac Pro d'entrée de gamme… J'attends les premières pannes des testeurs pour me faire une idée de si ça vaut la peine.


Et tu as des projets qui nécessitent sa puissance ?


----------



## huexley (24 Septembre 2018)

Iguana7 a dit:


> Tu ne me froisses pas du tout, et tu as le droit de dire ce que tu veux. Mais faut savoir, t'aimes bien OS X, t'as rien contre Apple mais c'est de la daube surcôtée. Je suis d'accord que ça ne doit pas être tout blanc ou tout noir mais quand même ...
> Après dire que des gens pensent être des êtres exceptionnels avec leurs produits à la pomme, c'est plus du psy et là c'est plus le bon forum. Dire que t'aimes bien Apple et ce qu'ils font c'est soit être bobo, soit un mouton, soit un pigeon, soit un débile. Ca vous arrive d'imaginer que des gens sont juste contents de leurs produits ? . Oui c'est cher, c'est sûr, mais de la daube ?



Non, pour penser souvent la même chose que Melaure, on aime le soft (quoi que ces dernière années c'est en chute libre), je déteste le Hardware.


----------



## melaure (24 Septembre 2018)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un peu simpliste (et je suis gentil).
> Faudrait peut-être passer à autre chose, non ?



Non je pense sincèrement que si les clients actuels (ère Cook) de la pomme avaient de la jugeote et un peu de réflexion, Apple ne pourrait absolument pas faire les mêmes produits aujourd'hui ... c'est une clientèle de dindons, et encore je suis gentil. Est-ce que pour autant je ne dois rien dire et regarder ailleurs quand la maison brûle ? Je n'ai jamais acheté un produit Apple parce que c'était à la mode (même plutôt l'inverse), mais là c'est clair que la majorité des gens achètent un logo, pas une plateforme qui les séduit techniquement parlant ... de toutes façon les clients de la pomme sont en général raz des pâquerettes de ce coté là, c'est donc facile de leur faire passer la pilule ... le problème est donc bien en parti coté client.

Et tu sais bien que je ne le dis pas ça comme un gars anti apple primaire qui est sur PC Crosoft depuis 30 ans, mais bien comme un Apple User de 35 ans, d'où une déception bien bien plus grande que si j'étais un trolleur d'une autre plateforme ...


----------



## Celine88 (20 Septembre 2019)

Mon iPhone XS Max et mon Apple Watch 3, j’en suis accro


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2019)

Celine88 a dit:


> Mon iPhone XS Max et mon Apple Watch 3, j’en suis accro


XR ?
https://forums.macg.co/threads/votre-avis-sur-liphone-xr.1308147/page-13#post-13488539


----------



## Orphanis (3 Janvier 2020)

Pour ma part, c’est l’IPad Pro.


----------



## Fullcrum (3 Janvier 2020)

*MacBook* *Pro* ( je ne sais pas faire ... sans ... )

&

*AW* ( première chose que j'attrape )


----------



## Kevick (3 Janvier 2020)

Imac...

Pour moi Apple c'est avant tout les ordinateurs. Par contre leurs MB sont une escroquerie vu les prix pratiqués et leur capacité de stockage ridicule. Si je devais prendre un portable ce serait soit une occasion, soit carrément un portable sous Windows.

Tout le reste ne m'intéresse pas. En premier l'iphone. Je déteste le téléphone portable. J'en ai un par obligation, mais je ne l'ai jamais sur moi. Ce n'est qu'un simple Nokia qui ne sert qu'à... téléphoner en cas de problème en déplacement et que je devrai remplacer l'an prochain parce qu'il ne fait que la 3G.

L'ipod et l'Apple watch ne sont pour moi que des gadgets. Passe encore pour l'iPad mais c'est trop petit à mon goût. Je préfère un ordi portable.

De toute façon, comme disait un collègue : _"Apple, c'est la marque qui à l'art de vouloir nous faire croire indispensable des choses qui ne le sont pas"._


----------



## ArthurLC123 (5 Janvier 2020)

Apple II


----------



## sunny83 (22 Janvier 2020)

Kevick a dit:


> Imac...
> 
> Pour moi Apple c'est avant tout les ordinateurs. Par contre leurs MB sont une escroquerie vu les prix pratiqués et leur capacité de stockage ridicule. Si je devais prendre un portable ce serait soit une occasion, soit carrément un portable sous Windows.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Ah oui l’iMac ! Il était tout beau. Après j’ai eu un Titanium, à l’époque, une petite révolution. Encore d’autres ...pour terminer par un MacBook Air. Si tu savais le pied que je prendre. Un petit bijou. 

Je n’essaie par de convaincre (« Cette maladie de vouloir à tout prix faire partager ses idées. Et ce fléau »). 

C’était juste pour échanger un peu, en toute amitié. 

Tu me fais quand même un peu penser à mon frère, le "grincheux". [emoji23]

En toute cordialité 

Jean-Philippe


----------



## Kevick (22 Janvier 2020)

Je suis un grincheux.


----------



## zebios (25 Janvier 2020)

Macbook air pour mon utilisation reste le must !
Il est increvable et super rapide ! vvvv


----------



## SLB86 (10 Février 2020)

Pour moi le produit Apple: c’est l’iPhone


----------



## Neyres (10 Février 2020)

Mon produit favori c'était le " One more thing"  ... qui n'existe plus .
Ok ça fait vieux nostalgique , mais rien que ce "produit" là faisait fantasmer bien des Apple Addict à l'époque.


----------



## Salvatore Gangarossa (16 Mars 2020)

Bonjour. J'ai voté pour le Mac Pro... parce que je n'ai eu que des "Pro" à part l'Amiga et le PowerMac 7500 (ça date !). J'ai un MacPro 2009 bousté 5.1 en 2x6 cores à 3.46 GHz et 64 Go de RAM + des HDD et des SSD, et pourtant pour mon travail il rame. Je suis auteur compositeur de musique électronique, je travaille surtout avec ProTools et Logic + sampleurs. D'ailleurs j'envisage de monter un Hachintosh pour ma musique. J'en parlerais plus tard. A +


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Mai 2020)

Qu'en j'y repense :
Dire que ma cadette à démarré avec iPhone en 2006 et, me rabâchait, lorsque je m'essayé sur son 5c : 
- Ah pas peur, franchement tu vas y arriver, il n'y a po plus simple. 

Il m'aura fallu attendre de voir la Pomme, en action avec qq1 aux problèmes similaire au mien, fauteuil et ect... 
J'en étais subjuguée de son iMac 27'.
Lui évoquant mes nombreuses difficultés rencontrés sur PC, elle me démontra tous ce qu'elle pouvait gérer, grâce aux multiples performances de sa Pomme, je me suis tâtée à l'acquérir.
APPLE pourrait donc bien pallier certaines de mes incapacités physiques, malgré nos difficultés physiques communes et certains troubles de ma mémoire. Elle, elle gère tout grâce à son iMac.
G sauté le pas G acquis iMac 21' puis obligé, qlq mois après l'iPhone a suivi. Leur synchronisation des 2 c'est l'éclate


----------



## Nathan008 (11 Janvier 2021)

Dans un premier temps, j'ai voté l'iPhone. Puis j'ai vite changé mon vote pour le MacBook (Pro ou Air, j'ai eu les deux et ça m'est égal vu que mon utilisation est purement bureautique) tout simplement car à l'heure actuelle, je pourrais me passer (certes avec beaucoup de mal mais quand même) de mon iPhone pour passer sur un Samsung HDG ou un One Plus mais je pourrais aucunement me passer de mon MacBook Pro pour quelconque PC que ce soit !


----------



## henrif83 (5 Mai 2021)

Bonjour 

Ben je n'ai pas pu voté, il n'y a pas le Mac Mini ! Le seul produit abordable chez Apple qui me rend bien service depuis 6 ans maintenant.
Etant un peu has been (boomer ) dans mon utilisation, le meilleur produit pour mon usage, c'est macOS X et le clavier Apple pour les raccourcis et la touche @


----------



## love_leeloo (5 Mai 2021)

ah la touche @, moi aussi je l'adore sur le clavier Apple.
je suis perdu à chaque fois sur le PC du boulot


----------



## daffyb (5 Mai 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ah la touche @, moi aussi je l'adore sur le clavier Apple.
> je suis perdu à chaque fois sur le PC du boulot


C'est vrai que de nos jours le @ et # en accès direct est bien plus logique que sous Windows (clavier AZERTY).


----------



## augusterre (9 Mai 2021)

J'ai voté pour l'iPhone et le MacBook (j'ai moi-même un MB 12" dont j'adore le format). J'aurais voulu mettre aussi l'iPod que j'aime beaucoup, j'ai chez moi un iPod touch de 2e ou 3e génération, je ne sais pas lequel, et il est encore sous iOS 4 .

Bien évidemment tous les autres produits je les aime beaucoup aussi sauf l'Apple Watch parce que pour moi ça détruit le principe de l'horlogerie comme les autres montres connectées, mais je pense que je dis ça parce que je n'en ai pas l'utilité.


----------

